# East Fork Lake Gold Mine



## CincinnatiJack

I've been doing a bit of research over the past few days about an abandoned mine shaft somewhere in East Fork Lake. I have also heard that it is a great spot to find LMB :B... I'm still not sure about the exact whereabouts of the mine shaft so I was wondering if anyone on here has heard of it or could help me find it? 

It's mentioned here on page 5...
http://ohiodnr.gov/Portals/10/pdf/newsletter/Spring85.pdf

And it's mentioned here under "History of the Area" at the bottom...
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/eastfork/tabid/732/Default.aspx

Any help at all would be much appreciated


----------



## fishingredhawk

I don't know anything about the mine shaft, but that was a really interesting article. Thanks for posting!


----------



## GregL

Maybe this will help
http://www.crappie.com/crappie/fish-ohio/154468-east-fork-why-gold-mine.html


----------



## CincinnatiJack

GregL said:


> Maybe this will help
> http://www.crappie.com/crappie/fish-ohio/154468-east-fork-why-gold-mine.html


Thanks for the help but I've found that bit of information on just about every site that mentions the lake. It's just been copied and pasted from the ODNR website. I have also seen it mentioned that it's on the north shore of the lake but no specifics :/


----------



## Richard Wright

I have been able to gather that the old mine is somewhere near the north east bank near Williamsburg. There is a good photo in the visitor center dated 1868 with a location name. Next to that photo is an original map of the lake area before the lake was there. Lots of history out that way.


----------



## fieldstream13

I have fished East Fork for about 10 years and gold mine (as the fisherman) refer to it is the cove/creek arm to the left about a 1/4 to 1/2 mile when you pull out of the no wake zone of the island boat ramp by Boars Head. I have caught a few bass in there..but do not fish it very often.


----------



## weekend angler

My uncle used to live in the tunnel mill area before the state acquired the land and he told me about the mine and that it was mined out before they flooded the area and it's near the twin bridges area.

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BANDIT

Lot of money has been won out of that cove......


----------



## Craigb

CincinnatiJack said:


> I've been doing a bit of research over the past few days about an abandoned mine shaft somewhere in East Fork Lake. I have also heard that it is a great spot to find LMB :B... I'm still not sure about the exact whereabouts of the mine shaft so I was wondering if anyone on here has heard of it or could help me find it?
> 
> It's mentioned here on page 5...
> http://ohiodnr.gov/Portals/10/pdf/newsletter/Spring85.pdf
> 
> And it's mentioned here under "History of the Area" at the bottom...
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/eastfork/tabid/732/Default.aspx
> 
> Any help at all would be much appreciated


I live not far from where it was my grandpa remembered it when he was really young they dug into the bedrock only place I he heard of load gold in Ohio but guy horded it so not even sure it was load but the army put it under 80 ft of water


----------



## G-Patt

Yeah, that cove is definitely filled with gold...golden crispies that is.


----------



## bassmaster1

It is marked on navionics…whether that is accurate or not, I have no idea


----------



## G-Patt

G-Patt said:


> Yeah, that cove is definitely filled with gold...golden crispies that is.


Found green gold at "the spot" on Saturday.


----------

